# Watch this and thank me later:)



## Phuc Do (Jul 19, 2020)

Lotr cast unites


----------



## Elthir (Jul 20, 2020)

I watched the Ferris Bueller zoom reunion.

Off topic I know.

I want to test if *S-eS* is drunk with power yet

and will delete this lovely image of Mia Sara's hand (not from Ferris, so it's doubly off topic).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 8, 2021)

Elthir said:


> I want to test if *S-eS* is drunk


Well, that's an easy guess! 😜




Elthir said:


> and will delete this


I never even saw it! 😂
(See above).


----------



## 1stvermont (May 8, 2021)

Phuc Do said:


> Lotr cast unites



Great stuff love it thanks.


----------

